# Why can't I find any standard smooth dachshunds?



## unregistered6474 (Apr 21, 2003)

I live in the midwest (Nebraska) and I am having a great deal of trouble finding a standard, smooth dachshund. I don't want a miniature dachshund, but the fill-sized ones (~25lbs) that were bred to hunt badgers. I have a slight preference for a black and tan one. 

I grew up with standard dachshunds as a child, and I really miss having one around. The miniature ones just don't appeal to me as much - they seem like an entirely different breed of dog! 

For some reason, it seems like all of the standard dachshund breeders I can find online are on the coasts. The breeders in the midwest either only do minis or are puppy mills  (I hate puppy mills with the passion of a thousand fiery suns.)

I've contacted dachshund rescues, and many of the dogs they get in are former puppy mill dogs. I don't want to take a chance on a former puppy mill dog because I have small children so it's really important that the dog has received proper socialization.

So, what's the deal? Why are standard dachshunds SO hard to find, while miniatures in weird colors (dapples, creams, etc.) so easy to find?


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Hey! As the owner of a choc/tan dapple I have to say he is _not_ a "weird" color! :hammer:
He is _lovely_. 

So far as standards... You're right. You're going to have a tougher time finding one. 
A tweenie, on the other hand (11-16lbs), you'll probably be able to find fairly easily. You'll also find tweenies don't have the dachsie attitude bred out of them so much as minis do. 

I'll ask on the dachsie boards I visit and see if anyone knows of someone...


----------



## Texasgirl (Sep 13, 2005)

Have you tried looking on your local Craigslist?
I was just looking at ours and there are a few regular size dachshunds on it. 

I grew up with dachshunds very loyal dogs.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

How far are you willing to travel, Katlara?


----------



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

Have you tried contacting the breed club? They can be a great source for breeders.


----------



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

http://www.dachshund-dca.org/clubs.html#region4

Nebraska 
Central Nebraska Kennel Club 
Contact: Marci Walker 
Address: PO Box 2163, Kearney NE , 68848--216 
Phone: (308) 440-2510 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Grand Island Kennel Club 
Contact: Roger and June Andrews 
Address: 2524 W John St, Grand Island NE , 68803-5821 
Phone: (308) 384-5771 
email: [email protected] 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Nebraska Kennel Club 
Website: www.nebraskakennelclub.com 
Address: n/a, Omaha NE , 00000 
Phone: (402) 451-1241 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Scottsbluff Kennel Club 
Contact: Maxine Fox 
Address: 1108 Potash Ave, Alliance NE , 69301 
Phone: (308) 762-3355 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Seward County Kennel Club 
Contact: Tanya Williams 
Address: 864 308th, Seward NE , 68434-7576 
Phone: (402) 761-3598


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

I like the weird colors because it used to be in the old days, they put down any pups born that weren't red or black/tan. Not so nice. Same problem with chihuahuas and poms. Now days they're finding that different colors still allows the dog to be itself.


----------



## JasoninMN (Feb 24, 2006)

Try the N. American Teckel Club. Most of the dogs are standard sized since they are being used for hunting and tracking. 

http://www.teckelclub.org


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

There are only a handful of dachsie breeders in NE/KS/IA. (I know. I've looked. lol) 
And all of the ones I've ever found breed minis. I'm betting Katlara has probably explored the usual possibilities and just come up empty.


----------



## unregistered6474 (Apr 21, 2003)

Thank you all - you have given me some great leads and I'll have to do some more research to find the right dog for our family. 

ErinP - I am sure that your dapple is lovely - I would love to see pictures of him! I guess I have this picture in my mind of the "ideal dog" but really, temperament matters most. I am flexible.

JasoninMN - that link is fascinating! Falconry + Dachshunds?!? AWESOME! Definitely bookmarking the Teckel Club site.

Texasgirl - I check Craigslist almost daily. No dachsies 

Willowwynd - Thanks for the breed club links - I will delve into that further.

Ted - You bring up a good point. Although I have a slight preference for coat color, I'm really after the wonderful dachshund personality. Very smart, loyal and stubborn!


----------



## unregistered6474 (Apr 21, 2003)

Thanks to Willowynd's links on the breed clubs, I did some networking and found an 8-month old red standard wirehair female. She is not the smooth coat that I originally envisioned, but I think that her extra whiskeriness makes her look cute!

She is still in another state, so I will have to drive to get her. I will have her in a couple of weeks! As soon as I have her, I will post pictures. 

The breeder has been trying to find a home for her since she was a little puppy, so her adoption fee if quite reasonable. I am also excited because the breeder has been working with this particular line of dogs since the 1980s and she breeds for temperament. Temperament is very important to me since I have two small children. 

Anyway, I just wanted to give you an update. I wonder what my 12-year-old lab will think of his new friend -- he is a total sweetheart, so I think that he will enjoy her company.


----------



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

That is awesome! I am glad I was able to help. Do post photos soon as you can


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

ErinP said:


> Hey! As the owner of a choc/tan dapple I have to say he is _not_ a "weird" color! :hammer:
> He is _lovely_.
> 
> So far as standards... You're right. You're going to have a tougher time finding one.
> ...


Tweenie that discribes the one we have here. Hadn't heard that term, knew she was to big for a mini and wasn't as big as a full sized. She has turned out to be a good mouser.


----------



## unregistered6474 (Apr 21, 2003)

Here is a picture of our new family member, Ruby the red wirehaired dachshund. Although we initially wanted a smooth, she won over our hearts. We had to drive all the way to Illinois to get her!

We need to teach her the difference between baby toys and dog toys, still.


----------



## Freeholder (Jun 19, 2004)

She's a very nice-looking dog!

I have a close friend who has a mini, the long-haired kind (sort-of long-haired, anyway), and Molly is a sweetie, but a bit yappy! Not sure I could live with that for very long.

Kathleen


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

CUTE CUTE!!! beautiful girl! congrats!


----------



## whatrset (Apr 13, 2010)

Very nice. My wife and I bred mini Long coat and short coat for 8 years and always wanted to breed the standards. However, the market was for minis due to restrictions in many housing areas for pets less than 20lbs. I have never owned a wire, How is the temperment? I have always been partial to the long hairs tho.


----------



## unregistered6474 (Apr 21, 2003)

Whatrset - the breeder told me that wirehairs are the clowns of the dachshund world." So far I am finding this to be true. She is fairly extroverted but very sweet. She does like to dig, I guess all dachshunds do. 

I found, in my research, that wirehairs were supposedly created by cross-breeding with the dandie dinmont terrier ... so they have a more "terrier-like" personality.

They are supposedly excellent in blood tracking deer - there's a really neat blood tracking blog about wirehairs here: http://borntotracknews.blogspot.com/


----------



## MollysMom (Apr 20, 2010)

Very pretty dachshund! We have a black and tan dachshund, who is 1+ years old. Our doxie is also a Molly. For some reason my husband and I call her Molly-Molly, or Puppy. She sure has a personality! They are so smart and they like to have their way. She loves her toys and takes them to bed with her every night.


----------



## MollysMom (Apr 20, 2010)

Dachshunds are fun, loving, loyal, adorable dogs. They are strong willed, yappy at times, stubborn, silly, if they want something, they will work at it until they get it. Mine is lead by her nose, so we need to keep her on a lease when outside or she will be lead to trouble due to her nose pointing the way. We live on a farm, but she would go into the road if we didn't put a leash on her. Doxies love to run and run. Molly loves our cats and Goldie our golden kitten enjoys playing with Molly. Spooky not so much. MaMaCat no way, MaMa cat does not like dogs, which Molly doesn't understand. Also some doxies are hard to house train. Doxie are a handful at times, but I sure love mine!


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

The x-GF and I raised dachshunds, chihuahua's and chi-weenies. Most of the people preferred the smaller weener dogs. She still has several weeners left, but I'm thinking they're all going to be mid-size. [ (www.figforestfarm.com) If you can't get ahold of her through that website, you can PM me... I still have a litter of puppies here that I'm taking care of...] They get on jet planes and go anyplace in the lower 48 in just a few hours...

I have several full size rescue's snuggled up on the couch with me. One of my favorite ones is a rescue...Louis, a chocolate colored full-size... He dearly loves to dive off the pier and go swimming... he'll do it all day if you stay and watch him :grin:

Let the local vets and shelters know your interests, and maybe they can help you out. I'm blessed to have some furbuddies here at home that were destined for the dumpster....


----------



## elmhszady (12 mo ago)

unregistered6474 said:


> I live in the midwest (Nebraska) and I am having a great deal of trouble finding a standard, smooth dachshund. I don't want a miniature dachshund, but the fill-sized ones (~25lbs) that were bred to hunt badgers. I have a slight preference for a black and tan one.
> 
> I grew up with standard dachshunds as a child, and I really miss having one around. The miniature ones just don't appeal to me as much - they seem like an entirely different breed of dog!
> 
> ...


Hi - I'm Canadian and I'm finding the same problem here, but more so because I'm in Ontario and the standard smooth breeders I have managed to find are either in British Columbia (closer to you) or in Quebec. You could try Barkerville Kennels. They're in British Columbia.


----------

